# David Pool



## corugby (Apr 7, 2012)

David was my father and he died at HMS Mercury in 1962. I know it's a long shot but does anyone remember him?


----------



## donald h (Aug 24, 2005)

Corugby, this is before my time in the RN, but if you possess your father`s Service Do***ents they will have a list of ships and shore establishments in which he served.
It would be useful to list these ships in a following post on this site, (along with dates served) and also which branch he served in, ie seaman, engineering, etc.
That will give you the best possible chance of linking up with anyone who knew your father.

If you don`t have his Service Do***ents, it is possible for you to get a copy by contacting HMS Centurion. You will however, have to prove your relationship for them to release them to you.
Good luck with your search.

regards, Donald


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

If he was at Mercury, most likely he was Communication branch.


----------



## corugby (Apr 7, 2012)

Further to recent post, I have my Dads service record which is surprising as my Mum and Dad divorced when I was little. Mum has now died and I'm curious about my Dad. Mum would not talk about him! He volunteered in 1942 and his actual commencement of time was in 1945. He remained in the Navy until his death in 1962 at the age of 35. His official no. was JX : 731417. Dad was on many ships, but most of them for just a few weeks at a time. They include St George, Collingwood, Nelson,Terror, Newcastle, Phoenicia, Tyne, Eastbourne and the final one was Loch Alvie. Most of the time he spent at Mercury (13 entries). He ended up as a Petty Officer. I know that anyone who knew him would be getting on a bit now, but I would love to hear from anyone who knew him


----------

